# U.S. AMPS 50 HC COMPETITION AMP, MADE IN FLORIDA, U.S.A [email protected]@K



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

HIGH QUALITY BUILD AND PERFORMANCE, CHECK IT OUT!!!
CHECK MY OTHER EBAY LISTINGS FOR MORE CAR AUDIO 

OLD SCHOOL RARE US AMPS 50 HC COMPETITION sq hcca w6 - eBay (item 270654584659 end time Nov-24-10 12:29:47 PST)


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

NO RESERVE, BID TO WIN!!!


----------

